# Usb 3.0



## dan_mccartney (Dec 27, 2007)

http://www.maximumpc.com/article/fe..._about_usb_30_plus_first_spliced_cable_photos

Was checking some things out yesterday and thought that you guys might be interested in this considering there are some hard core geeks on here like myself. I hope this comes out soon. 4.8GB transfer rates sound almost to good to be true, but we will see. What do you guys think?


----------



## CrazyComputerMan (Apr 16, 2007)

looks good, More speeder... But does it used for Vista? May XP have this update?


----------



## whelm (Oct 25, 2007)

that would be so cool. hey do you no if u can use usb instead of lan. It would be WAY faster.


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

You would use a USB network adapter to connect to a LAN. USB will never replace a LAN.

Peace...


----------



## NetReign (Aug 17, 2008)

I would love to see Cisco come out with a USB switch and change the world.......if we could only go further than 27 feet with USB....LOL


----------



## NetReign (Aug 17, 2008)

or is it 16 feet?? Yeah that its??? I think........ Barely passed the A+, getting too old to remember. That sucks being a geek.


----------

